# My custom JL MT Vette



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi folks,

I finally made some photos of my JL Vette I converted to a roadster already a year ago. 

Cut away the hardtop, fitted the windshield and added some silver trim, then built a rollbar from square styrene sanded to "almost round" shape and finally put a resin driver behind the wheel.




























The car´s already seen a lot of tracktime (8 hours endurance race, a bunch of 3 min. heat races and of course my hometrack) and shows a bit of "patina", but she still looks fine (to me...)!

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Dude behind the wheel is definitely smiling!  Sweet conversion :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Any plans to add some meatball numbers and some black 'tape' lines over the headlights and really go old school style with it?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Super nice job Claus!!! Doba's right!! That is one happy driver!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:




:dude:Neal


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Great looking Vette, especially the driver :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice detail work!!! RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

great looking! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Clause that is great but, I think he needs a bucket of KFC or some Fast Food to keep him going on those long drives. lol

Bob...thanks for posting these Kool pics up man...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

That corvette rocks! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

WesJY said:


> That corvette rocks! :thumbsup:


... sure as heck does!!! I think some meatballs/numbers and sponsors are definitely called for. Only one thing nicer would be another one so you and your son have a matched pair to race with!!! :hat::hat:.... the more the merrier. nd


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

very nice looking Vette:thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great Looking Vette! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Wrap your A$$ in fiberglass, Nice job Claus.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

SWEET... love the detail on the driver!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sweet Vette :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice job Claus, as usual!


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*´nuther chopped JL Vette... *

Hi guys,

thanx for all those positive comments - ´nuther Dave´s proposal made me dig thru my junkyard boxes and do ´nuther one. Never really liked that purple Vette, but now not only me, but my son also LOVE HER! 

Although they both won´t look that nice for too long (racing and especially those lane code stickers will hurt the present finsih...) I think they were worth the "work":




























Have a great week all!

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Wow....*

You pushed that one out pretty darn fast Claus!!!!.... Love the match-up. Those must look fantastic racing eachother!!!.... That is just too cool!!! 

_Hey... _Ya know what would be even cooler than just a pair of these? *FOUR* of them all racing on a 4 laner (uuhhh... pushing my luck?)... ok I'll keep quiet now.  nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> You pushed that one out pretty darn fast Claus!!!!.... Love the match-up. Those must look fantastic racing eachother!!!.... That is just too cool!!!
> 
> _Hey... _Ya know what would be even cooler than just a pair of these? *FOUR* of them all racing on a 4 laner (uuhhh... pushing my luck?)... ok I'll keep quiet now.  nd


Hey they did make these in a limited quanity of Chrome and Gold Chrome and pink...eeeeew.

Bob...Phssssssssssssssssssht the Pink ones...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

The purple Vette looks much better with color sponsorship!!! I gotta try that if you don't mind...RM


----------

